# Spinning questions



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I have seriously been thinking about spinning my highland cattle hair. The thing is I have no idea what I'm doing.

So I guess I need to know. What is the best spinner to get for a beginner  and just how hard is it to spin.

Thanks


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Rocktown Gal!

Spinning is fun and it is not THAT difficult.
Like most handwork, it takes PRACTICE.
A lot of the people I see who say they 'cant' do it, never really try all that hard.
We will help you however we can to learn. 

Ashford makes good wheels and they can be had for a reasonable price.

Honestly, cattle fiber is probably not the very easiest thing for a beginning spinner to start on.
It is much smoother than wool so can be kind of slippery.
A lot of spinners card it w/ a small amount of wool to sort of help it all stay together.

If you are up to a trade, I would love to try some of your fiber.
Maybe trade for some spun yarn from it, or some prep-work to get it in spinnable condition for you? 
Or for something else to help get you spinning?
PM me if you want.

Welcome to the Fold!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Highland fiber is mentioned in the book The Fleece and Fiber Sourcebook, check it out if you want to read about it-
Amazon.com: The Fleece & Fiber Sourcebook: More Than 200 Fibers, from Animal to Spun Yarn (9781603427111): Carol Ekarius, Deborah Robson: Books


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is a neat article about spinning highland wool.
Maybe not super helpful, but it is interesting. 

https://sites.google.com/site/annikamichelson/scottish-highlander


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Hi Rocktown Gal!
> 
> Spinning is fun and it is not THAT difficult.
> Like most handwork, it takes PRACTICE.
> ...


GAM this is something that I really have been thinking about and something I really would like to do. I will check out the Ashford spinning wheels and see when I can afford to get one and go from there. 

I am up for trade. And up for you to help me get the hair into spinnable condition. Let me see what I can do about getting the wheel and do some practicing and believe me I will probably PM you lots of questions 

It might take me a couple of months to get the wheel. Thanks for your offer of help...I will need it.

And the link your provided below is interesting. I need a place to start.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

InHisName said:


> Highland fiber is mentioned in the book The Fleece and Fiber Sourcebook, check it out if you want to read about it-
> Amazon.com: The Fleece & Fiber Sourcebook: More Than 200 Fibers, from Animal to Spun Yarn (9781603427111): Carol Ekarius, Deborah Robson: Books


Thank you I will check the book out.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Do the cattle have a soft undercoat as well as the long hair?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Rocktown Gal! You might also be able to find a used wheel. I would suggest if you find something you are thinking about, ask us to help look over the wheel for you. Not all wheels were meant to be spun on and there are draw backs to buying antiques and used wheels. But we are more than happy to help you looks anything over. Ashford makes an excellent wheel. They have been at it for a long time and you can always find parts and add-ons, and the resale value is usually good.

I have always wanted to try spinning Highland Cattle hair. Can't wait to see how this all works out for you.

We are always here to help you out if you need it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

sheepish said:


> Do the cattle have a soft undercoat as well as the long hair?


Yes they are double-coated. 

Rocktown Gal, are your cattle shedding out yet?
Have you collected any fiber from them?
Just start putting it all in a bag somewhere.

One of the bison breeders near here set up a streetsweeper brush next to his mineral feeder 
and he just collects the fiber from that and off the fences.
Any place where the cattle rub you will find fiber.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Yes they are double-coated.
> 
> Rocktown Gal, are your cattle shedding out yet?
> Have you collected any fiber from them?
> ...


I have not collected any yet. I need to do that. So do I just bag it all up for now...do I need to clean it...how do I do this. Also they still have a lot of coat still on them. Do I need to separate the colors...I have white...red both light and dark...and brown.

I'm so glad you all are here. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Just collect it for now. It will take you a bit to collect enough to be worth cleaning and spinning.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay...thanks Marchwind


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Just 2 more questions for now...

Do I need to separate hair colors?

And which of the Ashford wheels would be best for a beginner like me. This way I will know which one to get and how much to start saving.

Thanks


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You dont *need* to separate hair colors, but you sure can.
What you mostly want to get is the fine undercoat.
Sometimes when animals shed, you can pull the long hairs out first and grab the undercoat separately.
That would save time later.
Mostly just try to keep the fiber in its 'clump', like all pointing the same way.
Dont stir it all around and fluff it up just yet.
Just put the clumps in the bag, or bags. Up to you. 
You can sort clumps later or blend the colors together.

As far as wheels, you should really check out used ones. They can be a serious bargain.

A new Ashford Kiwi (their most economical one) is listed @ 350-400 dollars. Just to give you an idea!)

I am spinning on a borrowed Kiwi right now and it really works just great. Not the 'prettiest' thing, but perfectly functional.
I am not trying to 'sell' you on Ashford either. 
It is just the most common and w/ a good reputation.
They are also very versatile and the parts are available. 
You can change ratios and flyers to get different types of yarn.


There are other equal or superior wheels out there. 
What kind to get depends on what you want to do.
Since you dont know what those things are yet, I am basing my recommendation on that.
The resale value is good if you decide to upgrade later.

Collect fiber.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Rocktown Gal My first wheel was an Ashford Traditional, I bought it used many years ago. I now have three wheels and that one is still my favorite. I would say a Traditional or a Traveller would be a good choice. But probably any of their wheels would be a good bet. If you are on the tall side or have longer legs you may want to stick with the Traddy or the Traveller.

There are some of the Kromski wheels that a would be good for a beginner too. But there are so many good wheels out there.  If you find one that speaks to you ask us to check it out for you. Do you have any yarn or fiber shops near you? A guild or groups that meets? You might be able to take lessons or at least see some wheels in person.


----------

